# Free Textbooks for Kindle!



## estellakoln (Jun 15, 2009)

I know loads of Kindle and DX owners are a bit annoyed that it’s still hard to find many publishers that offer proper textbooks for student owners like me. I just found this site a few weeks ago though, www.bookboon.com and these guys publish a huge range of textbooks and every single textbook is made available to download free of charge in a compatible pdf e-book format with no registration. It’s a totally 100% free textbook solution perfect for new Kindle owners like me looking for good and free academic content! 

They actually just put up a new accounting series, really good used the ones on Liabilities and Equity and Balanced Scorecard this year as prep for my acca exams. Check it out guys…


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that, according to the site, there are advertisements within the books. . . .that's how they can make them free. . . . .


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Welcome estellakoln,

Sounds like a good resource for those that can use it, albeit even with all the advertisements. 

Glad you're here,

Sailor


----------



## Erik Williams (Jun 13, 2009)

Interesting...


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know how helpful it will be for actual students (who generally need a specific text), but it could be great for lifelong learners.


----------

